# (VA) SRS HRCH Storm Flag Flyin MH17-MNH QAA (NAFC FC AFC X FC AFC)



## amvaneyk (Jun 25, 2012)

*SRS HRCH Storm Flag Flyin MNH QA2 *(NAFC FC Grady x FC AFC Carolina’s Acoustic Storm) 

Deuce is a dog that has had success at whatever game he has played. He is extremely consistent and his record proves that. Deuce made the national derby list ending with 22 derby points. He had 2 wins, 3 seconds, 1 third, 1 fourth, and 3 Jam’s. His Qualifying career showed the same level of success with 2 wins, 3 thirds, 1 fourth, 2 reserve jams, 3 Jams.
Deuce qualified and passed Master Nationals three times inducting him in the Master National Hall of Fame. He also won an SRS event in the pro division. 

OFA Hips: LR-216612E44M-NOPI (EXCELLENT)
OFA Elbow: LR-EL82836M75-NOPI (Normal)
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear
PRA-prcd: Clear
Color: Black
Stud Fee: $1000

Pedigree: http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=101757

Deuce is available for stud and located in Virginia. For all inquiries, please call 337 945 7947.


----------

